# OP-1 users here on VIC?



## stonzthro (Oct 23, 2015)

Has anyone here figured out a good way to implement an OP-1 into their composing workflow? I have had one for a little while and have had issues with output humming when I hook it up to both my computer and my interface. I've often read how some really love it, but I just can't figure out how to make it useful in a DAW set up.

Any advice your really be appreciated!


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2015)

Actually the reason I love mine is that it doesn't fit into my workflow! I enjoy making little songs while traveling just for the sake of creating on it and having no ambition to use it for anything other than fun right now. You can lift your recordings off it via USB to circumvent the output noise btw.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 23, 2015)

I had one for a short time, but found it mostly led to time wasting with a non intuitive interface that just did not connect creatively for me. YMMV.


----------



## Bulb (Oct 23, 2015)

I got one recently and although I am still learning my way around it I do absolutely love it. I am not sure how much of an actual composition tool it will be, but I'd like to think that eventually I would be able to integrate it into some writing and composing. Either way, it is a lot of fun, and a surprisingly stimulating way to kill some time.


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 23, 2015)

When I plug mine in via USB and audio, there is a ground loop-ish sound in the left speaker. I like it, and it makes melancholy like nothing else, but that ground loop issue is driving me nuts! I've read of others with the same problem. Anyone else having this issue? Any workarounds?


----------



## Yogi108 (Oct 23, 2015)

I bought my OP1 about 2 years ago. It is very unique and the key is spending time with it to find the best workflow for you. As to the buzzing issue, but one of these on Amazon and it should take care of it:

PAC SNI-1/3.5 3.5-mm Ground Loop Noise Isolator Works with iPod/Zune/iRiver and Others 


I usually use the OP-1 as a sketch pad. I use the tape, cut and paste, reverse functions and other experimental techniques which sometimes render results I would otherwise never come up with. 

I have found it to be a bit trickier to record directly into my DAW. I think the best recording quality is achieved when recorded live into the tape section of the OP-1, and then pulling those tape files from the OP-1 and onto your DAW. 

I'm assuming you're familiar with operator 1, the main forum for the OP-1. I believe the rumor is there is a new upgrade coming at the end of October...  

Cheers! 

Rod


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks Rod - I'll check that out!


----------

